# Ventrilo problem MSG: synchronizing



## irenhaus (May 20, 2009)

Hi, I've had this problem for about a year now and I've been looking on google for help but I never seem to come over an answer to what to do. The problem is that when i try to connect to a ventrilo server all that comes up is '' MSG: Synchronizing.'' and that stays there and wont let me connect. I have tried to reboot my router, turn off and on modem, turned off firewall, ect but nothing seems to work. Does anyone know what to do bout this?

Thank you in advance.


----------

